# Making the perfect pitbull???



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

If you were to breed for a perfect pitbull that had height, muscle, speed, ect what bloodlines would you choose?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

6x Chinaman with a Bolio/Lady in Red/ Tombstone.... Maybe just a little bit of Gator.

I'd like to throw a jeep/ redboy/ with a touch of mocha(I Love that girl). JMO y'all. 

Good question, what would you do? Perfect is in the eye of the beholder... I'm not big on height


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> 6x Chinaman with a Bolio/Lady in Red/ Tombstone.... Maybe just a little bit of Gator.
> 
> I'd like to throw a jeep/ redboy/ with a touch of mocha(I Love that girl). JMO y'all.
> 
> Good question, what would you do? Perfect is in the eye of the beholder... I'm not big on height


my female pup is jeep/red boy


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Pure alligator[plumbers]possably alligatorxhollingsworth,it would make for a bigger impresive apbt with alot of heart.........
I dont know much about hollingsworth blood,but i do know i saw a hollingsworthxjeep out side a bar in my home town and he was real nice...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Switch x Gracie......................oh wait we just did that LOL


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

:clap: I SECOND THAT! HA


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Proven dogs would be the place to start, not bloodlines. Papers and fancy labels don't make the dog.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Making the best dog to me is not just looking at the pedigree but everything in whole from the pedigree to the structure, health, temperament, drive personality ... Not every dog born under a specific line is breeding quality or will produce well even if they are great themselves.

Now that being said... the papers and heritage certainly need to be part of the overall plan as you need to knwo what is behind the dog and what issues/faults and also great things can be produced.

Breeding isn't such a black and white thing. so to just pick a line and discount everything else would be as bad as just breeding for color IMO.

Just shedding some light on this topic to open up more discussion.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

:goodpost: Yeah, what she said. lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> :goodpost: Yeah, what she said. lol


After a good evaluation of the sire and dam id make my pick,again i like the alligator line,
Big pure bred game dogs are pretty rare.
They tend to be somewhat ugly in my opinion,so no show winners.
It is my belief that weather the breeder does health test's or not[health testing is always good]good dogs are were you find them,meaning you could find a great/healthy dog from parents that were not health tested...
For the record i prefer health testing,but if it came down to health tested ukc duel reg show dogs or non health tested adba alligator pup,after evaluating parents,id probably choose the game dog,if it turned out i made a bad choice,i guess it would be my fault right if it turned out bad...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Another good point and a good post. It all depends on your goal, I guess. How many dogs actually came from health tested stock in the good 'ol days? My guess would be none, so is it important in a game dog? I think it is important to cull defects, but not necessarily faults. Even a blind man can see a great dog.


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

Id like a macho buck x Alligator. I think it dog would have some insane muscle. Patch o pits like you answer as well.

money killer got any pics of your pup?


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

metal pits x 711 said:


> Id like a macho buck x Alligator. I think it dog would have some insane muscle. Patch o pits like you answer as well.
> 
> money killer got any pics of your pup?


here she is at about 7weeks old


----------



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

redboy/jocko

or redboy/turtle buster aka reddevil:woof:


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

definatly redboy/jocko (from tant's chyellow) lol we have one but it was slowly breed out of him but he's a great dog perfect enough for me

chell

oh yeah and my jugzy out of switch n gracie of course


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

she's going to be a big girl


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

Villi/Boudreaux with a touch of Alligator or Sorell/Jeep


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

crenshaws jeep
tants yellow
stp buck
plumbers alligator
jc shaws honeybunch
garners chinaman

i think that this dog would be so scatter bred you could hardly read the pedigree but for size, muscle, and would probably still be game but not as much as if it was just a good line bred dog.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i like how u think Silent Water Kennel, my boy is suposed to be boudreaux/jeep.

he's my favorite so far


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

i can't get away from the Redboy/snooty dogs unless i have a redboy/Eli.

Something about those Redboys...They have stamina for days back in 2000 i rented a paddle boat and my dog jumped off with and i continued to cross the lake he damn near made it across the whole lake towards the last 200 meters he bobbled a couple of times and i got scared and got him out of there!


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

money_killer said:


> my female pup is jeep/red boy


haha, so is mine, jocko/jeep/red boy = pretty girl


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd reincarnate this guy. I just love this dog!
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=30155


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah I would get me a razors edge/gotti/english bulldog!..... no im just kidding .. but really I would like and good eli/chinaman dog personally... maybe with a touch of boudreaux


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I did my breeding (finally) for what I want and I think they are gonna be good ones.....jeep with a touch of nigerino. Now, if I can find me a good tight bred midnight cowboy dog, I'd be happy.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

them jeep nigerino dogs are a handfull ha ha ha. she is full of fire. unstopable


----------



## Rev (Jul 19, 2008)

Why a tall pit?


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

dennispits said:


> them jeep nigerino dogs are a handfull ha ha ha. she is full of fire. unstopable


I know! You only have one, I have 4..:rofl: 
and the mother..lol

they are bouncers and wigglers


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

No way guys!!! You have to get all the best in there. By that I mean Klassic K9 dogs. They have temperment, body, structure, health, and for those of you who want a looker thay come in all kinds of colors. Ask me some more I have lots of pics that's where ALL my babies come from.


----------

